#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  IOT helping to solve industry problems!

## Bhavya

The internet has surely transformed the mode we live, work, behave, think and Feel. The techniques humans used to solve problems in the past has changed now by the power, the global internet offers. Over the past years, programming has advanced more accessible and easier, bringing out quick technological development.

Now connectivity of IOT energies beyond computers and mobile devices to several types of machinery and day to day objects like cars, office devices, home appliances and many more. The IoT is definitely creating businesses and cities all around the globe much smarter. Through IOT, its turn out to be easier to make things smart and solve numerous industry problems. 

These are some of the industry issues that can be solved by using IOT.

IOT helps in security managementIOT helps in health emergenciesIOT helps in road traffic managementIOT helps in agriculture issuesIOT helps in energy conservation

PS: Guys, If you know any other industries where IOT being used to solve the problems, Lets share them here!

----------

